

The Man Who Made the UK Say “I’m Sorry for What We Did to Turing.” - bootload
https://medium.com/backchannel/the-man-who-made-the-uk-say-im-sorry-for-what-we-did-to-turing-8fc468dcea6b

======
bootload
_" “I think you know why I’m calling you.” Over the next few minutes the two
chatted. Prime Minister Brown was not a politician of the oozing Tony
Blair/Bill Clinton “feel your pain” school. Graham-Cumming admits to some of
the same social awkwardness. So the two of them stumbled through a
conversation in which Brown confessed that until the petition he had not
realized the government’s role in persecuting and prosecuting one of its
greatest war heroes. Within a half an hour, 10 Downing released the apology."_

On twitter this is what it looked like:

\-
[https://flickr.com/photos/bootload/9171476788/](https://flickr.com/photos/bootload/9171476788/)

\-
[https://flickr.com/photos/bootload/3909148598/](https://flickr.com/photos/bootload/3909148598/)

The original is first, the second what happens when a new PM uses a historical
account.

